# Nacht-Raid-Gilde?!



## Fozzybär (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen..

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mittag bzw Nacht raidenden Gilde..
und ich habe bisher nirgendwo eine gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bevor ich deshalb mit WoW aufhören werde/muss, wollte ich hier mein Glück versuchen!

Es sollte möglichst eine Gilde mit Erfahrung und vorallem ZUKUNFT sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist, das ich leider genau während den Raidzeiten (17-21 Uhr) in der Arbeit bin, und somit nur am Wochenende die Gelegenheit habe zu Raiden..

Hat jemand von euch villt schon mal eine solche Gilde gesehen bzw ist selbst in einer??
Es wäre sogar egal auf welchem Server.. habe Horde als auch Ally auf PvP Server, was ich jetzt auf jeden fall bevorzugen würde 
(PvE würde ich sogar neu Anfangen wenn ich wüsste das es sich wirklich lohnt.. obwohl ich PvE Server ansich nicht gerade spannend finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir in dieser schwierigen Situation weiterhelfen bzw Tipps geben was ich denn jetzt noch tun könnte?! 

Danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Patiento (3. September 2009)

Hi, bei uns wärst du an der richtigen Adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Sunless> ist eine PvE orientierte Nachtraidgilde(Horde) auf dem Server Terrordar (Realm Raserei), 

Unsere Raids finden MI, DO, SO, MO von 2300-0300 statt (und das schon seit BC^^)

Falls du Interesse hast melde dich mal Ingame bei irgendwem aus der Gilde, die werden dich schon weiterleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

